# PTE-A in Pakistan



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello 

I heard getting 7 in PTE-A is a lot easier than IELTS, but sadly you can't give PTE-A in Pakistan and the only way to sit in PTE is to fly to Dubai which will cost you you almost double the examanitaion fee. 

Any one from Pakistan knows any inexpensive way so please share.

I found this link from the Internet and they ask to mail your interest of taking the exam on their and Pearson email and they might arrange a PTE-A examination in Pakistan...

What do you guys say.... Is it worth a try or not?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PTE Academic Information 

For test takers who are applying for visas and immigration, PTE Academic is suitable due to wider acceptability.

For PTE Academic Testing kindly send a request to ICD at info(at)icd.org.pk with preferred date & copy that to pte-acustomersupportapac(at)pearson.com

PTE A testing is not started yet and on demand PTE A team will respond to you on possible testing schedule for Pakistan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Talked to Mr. Usama of ICD 

He said they are conducting PTE GENERAL exam in Pakistan but for Academic, interested people have to mail them and they will arrange the exam if they have a decent number in the group.

The examination fees is 20,000 RS.

Regards


----------



## Sultanfaseeh (Nov 14, 2018)

I gave PTE-A in BAKU..i think so far this is the cheapest for Pakistani but will whole trip will cost you around 85k. 
50k for ticket, 2.5k for visa (visa process is the easiest!!), 5k for cheap hostel, 20k for test, 12k for food etc.
I gave the test and just missed my 8 each by marginal points!!! 
W: 84, L:80, S:77 and R:74


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Sultanfaseeh said:


> I gave PTE-A in BAKU..i think so far this is the cheapest for Pakistani but will whole trip will cost you around 85k.
> 50k for ticket, 2.5k for visa (visa process is the easiest!!), 5k for cheap hostel, 20k for test, 12k for food etc.
> I gave the test and just missed my 8 each by marginal points!!!
> W: 84, L:80, S:77 and R:74


How many days did you stay there and how was the test center?


----------



## Sultanfaseeh (Nov 14, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> How many days did you stay there and how was the test center?


I went there for a whole week to enjoy vacations as well. Based on my experience, one will have to spend 85k for 3 days. Day 1 arrival, day 2 test, day 3 going back.


----------



## Sultanfaseeh (Nov 14, 2018)

Sultanfaseeh said:


> I went there for a whole week to enjoy vacations as well. Based on my experience, one will have to spend 85k for 3 days. Day 1 arrival, day 2 test, day 3 going back.


One more thing, if u don't get the desired score, you cannot have a re-test within 5 working days. So if u are planning for 2 takes, better plan your visit accordingly. As I missed 8 marginally, i wanted to re-take the test but didn't have enough days left to apply for a re-test and flight cancellation for me n my wife, test fees etc was exceeding 85k so I decided to come back and do some more preparation. Once done, I will go again. Aiming to give the re-test in March or April 2019 may be.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Sultanfaseeh said:


> One more thing, if u don't get the desired score, you cannot have a re-test within 5 working days. So if u are planning for 2 takes, better plan your visit accordingly. As I missed 8 marginally, i wanted to re-take the test but didn't have enough days left to apply for a re-test and flight cancellation for me n my wife, test fees etc was exceeding 85k so I decided to come back and do some more preparation. Once done, I will go again. Aiming to give the re-test in March or April 2019 may be.


Great. Before you shared your experience, I used to beleive that Dubai was the cheapest option for Pakistanis. Could you share your calculation for three attempts in Baku?
Air tickets = 55k
Visa Fee = 2.5k
Hotel for 14 days = ?
PTE test Fee (3 attempts) = 60k?

Hope it will help many Pakistani aspirants.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Ielts has started computer based exams same as pte, which is everything will be assessed by the computer except for speaking. Which is same as before. But I am not sure about the marking. You get result too in 4 5 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Sultanfaseeh said:


> I gave PTE-A in BAKU..i think so far this is the cheapest for Pakistani but will whole trip will cost you around 85k.
> 50k for ticket, 2.5k for visa (visa process is the easiest!!), 5k for cheap hostel, 20k for test, 12k for food etc.
> I gave the test and just missed my 8 each by marginal points!!!
> W: 84, L:80, S:77 and R:74


Dubai tour for three days will cost you the same if not less. You are giving the wrong prices. The PTE test is not 20K. It is for 41500 RS (1050 AED) after VAT.

For the PTE test, Dubai is still the best, all you have to find out how to get a cheap place for a month stay, desi places to eat nearby and you are all set.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

rhassan said:


> Dubai tour for three days will cost you the same if not less. You are giving the wrong prices. The PTE test is not 20K. It is for 41500 RS (1050 AED) after VAT.
> 
> 
> 
> For the PTE test, Dubai is still the best, all you have to find out how to get a cheap place for a month stay, desi places to eat nearby and you are all set.


Lol I was calculating for Baku.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to share an insight about PTE-A centers. Do check the condition of center before enrolling for the exam. You can do it by asking the fellow expats in your country, or they can post their experiences on this thread.

I am saying this because some of the exam centers don't have well maintained PCs and headphones which cause impact on the overall scores. I know you are not in condition to put out expectations as the availability is a the prime issue here..but you are spending almost Rs.15K and that's not a small amount.

Good luck! PTE is definitely easier to crack compared to IELTS. I wish for your amazing scores!

Cheers,
Oar


----------

